# Slp 160-degree thermostat



## Gertythadirtygoat (Jun 1, 2007)

I have been looking at parts for my 06 Goat, and have been looking at around at SLP. One of the first things to catch my eye was the 160-degree thermostat. Good horsepower gain for little money. I am not to familer with what the thermostat does? Does it make the fan run longer? And does anyone have one installed? I hear it makes the heat harder to get hot in the winter...is that true? If anyone can give me some advice i would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Not allowing the motor to reach normal operating temp I would expect the car to run rich and gas millage to suffer....has been my experience with other fuel injected units anyway. And yes your heater will not be as 'hot' in the winter, meaning defroster may not work as good as it should.


----------

